# Standing Dead Walnut



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I found this standing dead walnut after a large hickory knocked down several trees this fall. The main trunk was about 14" dia at breast hieght and 25" in the main base root system.

YEP there was rock.It took 3 blades to get sawn. 2 due to ingrown rocks. One blade had 10" of sawing :surprise2: :surprise2: :crying2::crying2: I guess that's why it's worth more. 

An oddity about sawing this also is the wood was dark and the only "green" color was in the root area as seen in pics.

Here's the link to the log sawn http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html

Here's a tease of some of the wood and cut-offs...nothing wasted!!!

Well the attatchment for pics isn't letting me open up files...opens the loading page but won't let me select/open for getting each file.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

We'll try pics again. It worked like usual. ??? what the cliché was last night.

Here's all the roots to be decide on how to remove and what to saw








Removed ready for sawing








This is artist pieces








Close-up of small slices








another closeup 








I'll post a few more next reply


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

A few more pics...

Rocks.... 








another one...








OUCH...AGAIN!!! 3 blades!!!








Main trunk








Notice the "green" of the walnut in the base








Please enjoy.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Thank you Tim--those pictures were as refreshing a hot cup of coffee---


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Love the pictures Tim. Very interesting being able to see the root system on this tree. Being a woodturner, everything I get is above ground. Not surprised that you found rocks though. 

Am processing a walnut tree myself as well. So far my saw has hit a rock buried in a crotch and about 6 nails buried deep in the main trunk. My chainsaw teeth are down to stubs now. :-(


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Thank you Tim--those pictures were as refreshing a hot cup of coffee---


After a long week of work opening a log is refreshing!!! Thanks!!:grin:



Woodychips said:


> Love the pictures Tim. Very interesting being able to see the root system on this tree. Being a woodturner, everything I get is above ground. Not surprised that you found rocks though.
> 
> Am processing a walnut tree myself as well. So far my saw has hit a rock buried in a crotch and about 6 nails buried deep in the main trunk. My chainsaw teeth are down to stubs now. :-(


Yes the root sytems are grand for turners. actually anything at 1' above ground and down has a completely differ grain/wood. There is so much compression wood and no/very little sap wood the deeper you go. Sounds like you've got a yard tree. Surprising what has been found in a tree. There use to be a thread I think on here with things people have found.....so far for me, a few nails, rusty fencing, a bullet, rocks, snake eggs (in a hollow walnut) and sliced right beside of them, nuts (acorns, hickory, walnuts) in crotches ingrown in them.
Thanks and enjoy your sawing.


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh yeah, definitely a yard tree, complete with goodies. I prefer forest walnut, it gives me less grief and is easier to dry without the built in stresses that a free standing tree has. Couldn't argue with the price though. Delivered to my door in exchange for two bowls. Happy sawing!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Drool....


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Aard said:


> Drool....


Quit that!!!:|:| The pages are getting wet and the ink will run and then the smoke goes out and NO MORE signals!!!:wink2::wink2::grin:


----------

